# Do BN Plecos=Albino BN Plecos in cleaning power???



## bimmer88 (May 17, 2009)

So i couldn't find a BN Pleco to clean the diatoms off my pangea background so i settled for a sailfin but the guy seems to be rather lazy and doesn't do anything but hide under a rock all the time. I guess i'm going to try the BN pleco since everyone says its the best for diatoms... Only problem is, i can't seem to find them anywhere. The only type my LFS stocks is the albino BN's. Does anyone know if they are as good diatom eaters as the regular type???


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

no difference in performance IMO...mine do a marvelous job....come down to the individual fish i guess


----------



## lewmel (Dec 25, 2008)

My albino is lazy too!


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I have 3 babies atm in a 16"x12"x12", it did need a clean before they went in, over night - Da Da all clean. Came downstairs to check on all my fish and I saw one of the albinos in the tube where the airstone is, guess he or she wanted more food.

I also have the regular one in my 120L tank and its looking good.

So I say it doesn't matter which one to get. Its down to you what you like out of the 2 and what you can get in the LFS.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

love love love my albino BNs. I have two -- on regular and one long-finned in two different tanks. Both seem equally industrious.


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

My Albino BN Pleco's do a GREAT job. I can't speak to diatoms specifically because I haven't had to deal with that but they eat algae like mad! I have 3 of them in the tank and they are awesome at algae control. When I put them in the entire back wall was covered with green and brown algae as was all of the holey rock. This picture was taken about 5 days after they were in the tank:










At that point they'd cleaned off the entire back and a good chunk of the holey rock.

This was 12 days after the first pic:










Take a look at the rock on the top of the rock on the right. That rock is now kept completely clean. I use a mag float on the front glass once a week or so to get what little they don't get and the rest of the tank they take care of by themselves. Here's a picture of one of the little guys:'


----------



## bimmer88 (May 17, 2009)

arghhh.. can't find any of them at my LFS anymore... as soon as i decided to get them they just disappeared...


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

lol seems to happen to me alot as well.....theyll be back :wink:


----------

